
Comprehensive and Practical Inferential Statistics Guide for Data Science - Anon84
https://www.analyticsvidhya.com/blog/2017/01/comprehensive-practical-guide-inferential-statistics-data-science/
======
iagovar
If you really want to get into statistics I recommend this channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFrjdcImgcQVyFbK04MBEhA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFrjdcImgcQVyFbK04MBEhA)

Since I'm not great teaching, I've used this videos at work to make people
understand stuff we've been doing (mainly programmers) and it's been great.
This guy explains everything without making many assumptions and step by step.

